

How to Beat Latency - lmacvittie
http://highscalability.com/latency-everywhere-and-it-costs-you-sales-how-crush-it

======
tptacek
"Stop Serializing/Deserializing Messages. It boggles my mind why we still
serialize and deserialize messages. Leave messages in a binary compressed
format and decode only on access. Very few activities waste more CPU and cause
more lock contention through the memory library than does serialization."

[citation needed]

------
ComputerGuru
I'm torn between upvoting the submission and flagging it... It's blogspam -
linking to the "best post on latency." But then again, that _is_ the best post
on latency I've ever read.

~~~
ntoshev
The original link was on news.YC recently:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=284413>

------
ed
The original article, if anyone wants to resubmit:
[http://highscalability.com/latency-everywhere-and-it-
costs-y...](http://highscalability.com/latency-everywhere-and-it-costs-you-
sales-how-crush-it)

